# Long Hairstyles for Little Boys



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

I need help with my son's hair. My whole family (aside from my husband) is giving me crap about keeping his hair long, and since I don't have a specific plan in mind, they don't really take my reassurances seriously.

He's four and has thick, straight, brown hair. You can see a picture of him at the top of the most recent entry here.

His bangs have grown out a bit and they are sort of in his eyes. I thought I wanted to grow them out completely, but I have no idea what to do in the meantime. I read old threads that mention boy-ish headbands, but I've never seen anything like that around here.

I'm not totally set on growing his bangs out, but I do like the longer, shaggier look. Can anyone show me some pictures of particular hairstyles, so if I take him to get it trimmed a bit, they'll know what I'm looking for? I'm so clueless about hair.. dunno what I'm going to do when we have a girl!









Thanks!


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

I do not like the idea of long bangs, but that is me. However I love the length of his hair. He looks sweet in a cute little boy way.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

My 2yo doesn't want his hair cut and I haven't forced the issue. I personally think he looks adorable and like a little rock star with his shaggy hair, but many family members comment negatively on it. His bangs, too, are getting into his eyes. I put a bobby pin in for a little while the other day and my mom couldn't get over it. The way he plays, though, he lost it quickly. I'm not much help, I guess. I'm not sure what to do either. I had never thought of a boyish headband. My older son has thick straight hair, like your son's. He has had everything from longish, in-the-eyes bangs and a mohawk to really short hair. I let him decide what he wants to do with his hair, too.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 
My 2yo doesn't want his hair cut and I haven't forced the issue. I personally think he looks adorable and like a little rock star with his shaggy hair, but many family members comment negatively on it. His bangs, too, are getting into his eyes. I put a bobby pin in for a little while the other day and my mom couldn't get over it. The way he plays, though, he lost it quickly. I'm not much help, I guess. I'm not sure what to do either. I had never thought of a boyish headband. My older son has thick straight hair, like your son's. He has had everything from longish, in-the-eyes bangs and a mohawk to really short hair. I let him decide what he wants to do with his hair, too.

Actually, the one thing I like about my son having short hair is that he has a double crown that actually makes him have a faux-hawk. Sometimes my husband and I privately refer to him as our little Rhodesian Ridgeback.







But he can't have long hair in the summer, it's way too hot, so in the winter I hate to get it cut short.. that's for warm weather.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

I had to giggle when I saw the pic (your DS is dear!), because my DS had a similiar style when he was 2-4 and that was when we referred to his hair as SHORT.







He's 7 now and it's down to his er um, crack.









I'm not sure what to say advice wise. I never really had a say. DS wanted his hair cut short ONCE at 2 1/2 and so we did it. He didn't like it, grew it out and it's been long again ever since.

Oh, someone mentioned about the bangs... DS grew his out by about age 5 or so and this has worked well and looks better I think, particularly for a boy I suppose. Also, he can keep it all back in a pony tail and be hair free if he wishes.

The best and good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## zansmama (Feb 17, 2006)

I just cut ds's hair in a fit of spontanaeity. it's not short, but it's shorter than it was, and we both miss it. He says he wants to grow it down to the floor now.
My advice, wait 'till you're sure, and don't cut much. You can always cut it again, but you can't uncut it. Of course, it _will_ grow...


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Okay, so, I trimmed the boys' hair today. The baby just got a trim off the back so it didn't look so mullet-y. Here's a picture of how his hair used to look. I buzzed it at the end of summer for my mom who was having a very difficult time with something. I know, odd reason.







So his hair is almost there.

For my 4 year old, I had the idea to cut his bangs/sideburns at an angle, instead of his bangs being straight horizontal, then taking a 90 degree turn downward. I hated the severity/dorkiness of that look, but the gentle angling looks much better. I trimmed his bangs a bit and the back and his hair is still long, but my mom was thrilled.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

my 6 year old has long hair. We love it!!! he attends public school and everyone comments on how they love his hair!!! He has been growing it since last year around....february (this was his last cutt). So far we still have bangs, they JUST reach his ears now to be tucked behind, we are very anxious for them to get a bit longer... . the back reaches his shoulders (just barely) and the sides are in between.. its a bit shaggy... when he complains about it I ask if he wants to cut it, and he says NO!! He hates to have his hair cutt. I just love it long myself... my dh had long hair when we met. Our plan is to get the bangs even with the rest of it, and keep it shaggy around shoulder length.


----------



## my2suns (Jan 3, 2003)

My 6 year old is growing his out too! The bangs are making me nuts. The back is down to his shoulder the bangs are mid eye! He has this flip the head thing he does..too funny! He wore a head band to school the other day and said it helped. I am just trying to hang in there with him. I did ask him if he wanted me to trim his bangs and he said "How are they ever going to get longer if we trim them??!" Point taken!


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

coming in a little late here, but I seem to be in the same boat as the op. Except the only person who buggedme was the MIL.

My son is 4 and after 3 bad haircuts I just finally gave up and decided to just let it grow this was last summer. Now I did trim his bangs because he was bothered by them. I finally decided last week that his hair is just not doing anything, it's thick and straight. So I decided to take him to get it cut, Well she cut it too short but atleast the cut itself is good. When I asked if he liked he he said he liked it longer Awwww! This is what he now tells everyone.

Too cute. i had searched and searched for pictures of boys hair and just never foung anything I liked. Ah well I imagine his hair will be short and long short and long Just like his moma's


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

DS also used to have long hair... we were deliberately trying to grow it out into a ponytail length. If he was doing something athletic, we used a regular elastic sweatband to keep it out of his face.

But, as he's been getting more serious with gymnastics, his coaches told him it had to be cut short. Apparently for competitions, it's a rule -- it either has to be SHORT, or tied up in a bun or similar (like girls gymnasts would do).

Since we were still a long way off from it being long enough to actually tie up in some sort of way... much less finding a way to do it "masculine"-ly, we decided to buzz it.

I miss his cute long locks! But he's also very cute with the buzz.









We never got ANY flak from anybody. The WORST we ever got was "oh, she's so cute" "actually he's a boy" "Whoops! Oh I'm so sorry... he's just so cute!"


----------



## ladybugsmama (Feb 7, 2007)

Our boys have/had long hair too. Our oldest son, now 6, finally wanted his cut a couple of months ago. That was hard because he has curly hair like me and it was SO cute! But he really wanted it short and I have a feeling he was getting teased from peers. I didn't want to do it, but he really wanted to so I gave in. We didn't buzz it--I guess it is still pretty long compared to his friends, but it is off his neck. And I have lots of pictures to remind me how cute it was!
Our youngest--almost 5--LOVES his long hair--it was past his shoulders until tonight. I had to trim it a little and now it comes to the tops of his shoulders. He kept telling me, "Don't cut my curls off!" I kept having to reassure him that I wasn't. He is always being mistaken for a girl--he is also little and has very little delicate features and HUGE blue eyes. He gets mad when people do that--and I get irritated too since he always has very "boy" looking clothes on. But it doesn't bother him enough to cut his hair.
We used to get so much flack from my husband's family--mine are a bunch of hippies so they are fine with it!







My FIL was the worst! Every time we saw him he had to say something. Now it has been so long that he has given up. Maybe after 9 years and three kids he has finally gotten the idea that his opinion does not effect our parenting?








All my girlfriends have always said that our boys' hair is so cute! They sort of have that little skater look--without the droopy pants!








I wish I could figure out how to attatch pictures but I am very computer challenged!


----------



## mrslinkous (Feb 12, 2008)

When my son had longer hair(I still wish I had never cut it) it was about the same length as his, but instead of being cut straight across it had a more shaggy look on the ends. Like here.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it looks cute. My 20 month old has long hair and everyone keeps nagging me to cut it. *Front view* & *Natural Curls Back view*
I brush the front to the sides so he looks sorta preppy and it stays out of his eyes.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We go through this constantly. In particular, my mother and grandmother give me hell about his hair every time I email them pictures.

I would like it to be longer, actually...but it's so stick straight that it just starts looking scraggly and he tends to get a heat rash on the back of his neck where it touches. So, I can't foist my hair desires on him when it doesn't look good AND it bothers him.

Occasionally, he'll say it's in his eyes, but he doesn't want it cut. I put a little bit of watered down gel in it to keep it out of his face. You can't really see that it's gelled, it's just enough to make it stay out of his way. He really likes that.

Last month.
Same time as the first photo.
The other day.
The other day, also. Soooooo cute, I love this pic!!!!







:
This one shows the back pretty well.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

wrong forum


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

bandannas!! My ds is 5 and he his hair is several inches past his shoulders, straight and really thick. He doesn't have any bangs but we use bandannas to keep the hair out of his face. He especially likes the "flydanna" type ones that you just slip on and you don't have to adjust.


----------

